# Battery Issue, Sony Vaio



## sgp6

My laptop, a sony vaio fs640 has not been charging the battery while the power is on. I thought that my power cord was bad so I got a new one through my warranty. That didn't fix the problem though (when I later checked the voltage, it was putting out the correct amount) so I got a new battery, also through my warranty, also which didn't fix the problem. It's strange because my laptop recognizes that it's plugged in, as the battery symbol in the tray changes to a plug meaning it's charging. That's the thing though... it isn't charging. The battery continues to drain and when it gets to the point when it should go into hibernation, it doesn't because it's still plugged in and thinks it's charging. So eventually the battery dies and the computer blanks out. I'm so confused with this thing, I have no idea what to do other than upgrade the BIOS maybe, if that's even an option or maybe upgrade a few drivers.

To add on to all of this confusion, when I first plug in the computer it will charge (sometimes only for a few minutes, sometimes up to an hour or two) but then goes right back to what it was doing before. If anyone has any ideas, I'd be grateful for the help. I'm about ready to just buy a new computer.


----------



## speedster123

welcome
make sure there isnt a recall on your particular laptop battery.


----------



## sgp6

Well, I've looked for recalls and haven't found any. I tried popping out and in the memory, but that didn't help either. I looked online for any updates for the computer model but haven't found any.

I never had this problem before last summer. I took it into customer service at Best Buy to get it looked at because my wireless wasn't working (which they never were able to fix). When I got it back I started having these battery problems. Could this be related to the fact that they replace my motherboard?


----------



## maddave

Try the following:
Click "start" then in the search window type in vaio control center.
Click on the Vaio control centre icon above the search box.
Then under Power management, select "battery"
On the right side you will see a check box that says "enable battery care function" If this has a tick in it, untick it and your battery will charge to 100% :wink:


----------

